# Paris camp sites



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi, thinking of spending a day in Paris the first week of July. Where would you suggest we stayed. I am thinking that we should stay on the outskirts and travel in by train/bus. Any ideas of the cost of travelling in from the camp site and any other suggestions.

Paul and Ann


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi, we have stopped at this site, very nice, and an English couple told us they travel into Paris by train, but I can't verify this. There is a train line that appears to go into Paris though. If that helps.
curlyboy
http://www.france-voyage.com/campings/recherche.php?kw=Moret-sur-Loing&depid=seine-et-marne

....very convenient for Fontainebleau as well!!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Paris*

Hi

I stayed at Beau Village and there is a review with train prices on my blog.

There are other sites in Paris but I liked that one and felt it was good value for money.

Russell


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

2 years ago whilst meandering across France, I suggested to Janet, my wife, a few days in Paris. She was delighted, so, out came All the Aires book and lo and behold, Le bourget (check spelling please) airport. I duly put the co-ordinates in and off we went. We arrived virtually straight to it and there was 1000's of motorhomes. Without knowing it, it was the Paris International Motorhome show. Anyway, we went to the show that day and it was very nice. We made some enquiries and found out that if there are any major exhibitions on at the Centre (as the motorhome show), there are free complimentary buses to and from the train station. Next day we hopped aboard and went to the train station and duly on to Paris for the sights. Spent the day there and came back (with free bus from the station) and had a very pleasant day.
However, as it was an aire and usually not that many motorhomes, the price was utterly extortionate. For the 2 nights it was 5 Euro's.
Anyway, I swallowed my pride and suggested that we go back to Paris for a few days this year and she agreed (Whoopee I think was the remark). unless drastically changed it is free for 1st night and then 5 Euros per night afterwards.


----------



## harveystc (Sep 20, 2008)

*paris campsite*

Hi, The campsite you need is on motorhome facts campsites map, it is called DU BOIS DE BOULOGNE, they have a bus to take you to Paris,or a bus stop is just across the road ,a short trip will take you to the metro,from there you decide which part you would like to go to.,hope this helps.regards hstc


----------



## MiketheWelshman (May 1, 2005)

We stopped at the Camping Bois du Boloinge site last November. The bus will take you to the Metro terminal at the Port du Malliot. The Metro is a single journey ticket. Although the tube runs 'til about 2am, the buses stop about 10.30. Both are quite cheap. If you are out late get a taxi from Port Malliot back to the campsite, about 12 euro. You will need to book the site in July, it very busy in the summer.
Mike


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Mikethewelshman

We would like to go to Paris again, But I've just looked at their site and it says 71F for a night. that's just over £12. Have I got that right?

Any site near a city in the UK is at least 3 times that.

Regards


----------



## antpurley (Apr 21, 2009)

park up in disney carpark, we dont pay as we have the dream annual pass but I think its around 15euro a night, has showers toilet block stayed many times, and you can catch the train from there direct to paris


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Sites*

If you stay Here at Berny Riviere / Vic-Sur-Aisne. The campsite has it's own luxury coach that does trips into Paris 2 - 3 days a week.

So no parking, no trains to worry about. Next best thing to Chauffeur driven.

TM


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

Has anyone stayed at Le Bourget aire recently? Is it definitely open even when there isn't a big exhibition on? Is water available?


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

I went to Le Bourget today (to the coordinates given in All the Aires 2nd Edition) and found a barriered entrance. The guard told me that there is no aire at that location and wouldn't let me in to the Parc D'Expositions parking. He didn't know if motorhome parking is allowed when there's an exhibition on. Now parked at an Intermarche.


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

I went to Le Bourget today (to the coordinates given in All the Aires 2nd Edition) and found a barriered entrance. The guard told me that there is no aire at that location and wouldn't let me in to the Parc D'Expositions parking. He didn't know if motorhome parking is allowed when there's an exhibition on. Now parked at an Intermarche.


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

We went down to Le Bourget and it resembled just a building site. I had plotted the Aire from the l;ast time but it was all locked up and not a van in sight so we headed out of Paris. That was in July 2011.


----------

